# What lock miter bit would you recommend?



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

For use in #1 poplar and cedar. I would rather just get one that works the best the first time around and also wondering if any are easier to set up than others. It would be for 3/4" thick boards. Thanks


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are doing only 3/4" material any brand is okay. I prefer Whiteside lock miter bit. Regarding set up there are lots of opinions. Many have a set up block that can be purchased. They are accurate if your material is exactly the same thickness as the block. There are several alternative set ups With some care I scribed a center line between the top and bottom of the cutter on the body of the bit. I align it with a CL on the material There other methods google lock miter for hours of entertainment


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> For use in #1 poplar and cedar. I would rather just get one that works the best the first time around and also wondering if any are easier to set up than others. It would be for 3/4" thick boards. Thanks


better known bits like Freud, Whiteside, CMT, Amana etc..
try to stay away from Asian rim...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

@ paduke Thanks for the info and I follow what you are saying. If not right on the first time a little bump up or down, forward or backward should make it easy to set. Starting in the ballpark with your method is a big help, thanks.

@ stick Absolutely. And I'm going for carbide as well. OK, I would LIKE carbide....not going to use the car payment for a bit but want it to last a good long while. 

Apparently Rocker is watching me type cause I'm being bombarded with their ads for a 45* LMB. But they don't say it is carbide tipped so one could assume it's HSS?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Apparently Rocker is watching me type cause I'm being bombarded with their ads for a 45* LMB. But they don't say it is carbide tipped so one could assume it's HSS?


they are watching you...
you need to change your setting in your browser...
do that through properties...

in this day and age I would think HSS bits aren't all that easy to find...

Amazon.com: lock miter router bit


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave
Might want to check here
Lock Miter Router Bits | Carbide Router Bits


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Dave
> Might want to check here
> Lock Miter Router Bits | Carbide Router Bits


Thanks John, more "grist for the mill" is always appreciated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave if you wanted a HSS lock miter bit you would have to have it specially made. Lock miter bits come in at least 3 sizes for different thicknesses of wood. Make sure you get the one for the range you want to work in. Infinity sells a set up gauge for around $35 I think that works for different thicknesses of wood. I know that CMT's online catalog has a small section in it showing how to set up some of their more difficult bits like rail and stile and lock miters. 

In a bit test about 8 years ago Infinity rated better than CMT, Amana, and Freud but not better than Whiteside or Eagle America. Freud bits are good but I don't have the same love affair with them that others do. I have had better performance out of my Lee Valley bits and, in fact, Lee Valley also scored higher than Freud, CMT, and Amana in that bit test.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank You Charles, appreciate the info.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Dave
> Might want to check here
> Lock Miter Router Bits | Carbide Router Bits


Do yourself a huge favor and get the Infinity lock-mitre jig. It makes setup so much easier than trial and error.


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just purchased one from Infinity along with the set-up guage and could not be more satisfied. It was easy to set up and worked perfectly the first try. Expensive but worth the money.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Thank You Charles, appreciate the info.


something else to consider...
explore the PDF's, video and sublinks...

Freud Easy Set Router Bit Height Gauge

http://www.justfreud.com/index.htm


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

wbrisett said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and get the Infinity lock-mitre jig. It makes setup so much easier than trial and error.


I tried to do lock miters for years until I got the Infinity jig,success on the first try,any thickness material, use their bits too ,like them.

Herb


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Quillman posted awhile back that every manufacturer has trouble that get missed. Might be what happened to you Herb. My first lock miter was a shade off and it drove me nuts learning how to set it up.(I thought it was my klutz showing) I bought a differnt thickness bit and no problem setting it up. The other was a bad bit I believe Eagle has three or four sizes for varying wood thickness and I work in atypical thickness I learned how to do it without a setup block


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> something else to consider...
> explore the PDF's, video and sublinks...
> 
> Freud Easy Set Router Bit Height Gauge
> ...


I have one of those for my Sommerfeld bits. I wonder who came with the idea, Sommerfeld or Freud??? I know that Sommerfeld sells both on their site.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wbrisett said:


> i have one of those for my sommerfeld bits. I wonder who came with the idea, sommerfeld or freud??? I know that sommerfeld sells both on their site.


diik...


----------

